# كل ما تريد معرفته عن التأريض أو ال Earthing / Grounding



## sollyforever02 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الى كل المشتركين فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب عامه والى المشتركين فى منتدى الهندسه الطبيه خاصه ,

تحيه طيبه و بعد ,

هذه أول مشاركه لى فى هذا المنتدى و عسى ان تكون فاتحة خير ان شاء الله و هو فى موضع مهم جداااا وهو التاريض أو ال erthing / grounding بالانجليزيه , اى عمل وصلة أرضى للاجهزة أو للمبانى لتفريغ الشحنات الكهربيه الضاره بكل انواعها الاستاتيكيه و غيرها.

هذا الموضوع مهم جدا فى مجال الهندسه الطبيه لان نتائج الاجهزه الطبيه حساسه جدا و قد يتوقف عليها حياة مريض.

و لأن هذا الموضوع مهمل فى كثير من المستشفيات و المبانى الطبيه رأيت من واجبى ان ابدأ به لانه شرط تشغيل اى جهز طبى بشكل صحيح أن تكون العوامل المحيطه به مثاليه.

اليكم هذا الملف بعنوان Earthing Techniques وبه كل المواصفات التى يجب توافرها فى وصلات الأرضى وايضا العوامل التى تختار بها المكان المناسب لذلك .

الملف من نوع ال pdf .​


----------



## sollyforever02 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

أتمنى نشرها لتحقيق أكبر قدر من الاستفاده.


----------



## ghost_adel (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير
على المجهود والافاده


----------



## فؤادمحمدرشيد (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز / جزاك الله خيرآ و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك فالموضوع مهم جدآ و مهمل كما قلت في مقدمة مشاركتك .

أرجو إفادتي بمخطط منفذ على الواقع لتأريض غرفة عمليات في مستشفى إذا كان ذلك ممكننآ .

و لك كل التحية و التقدير .


----------



## soma-20 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور مشكور مشكور بصراحة موضوع جميل جدا ً ..


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبوالسعود99 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sollyforever02 (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الأخوه الأعزاء أهلا بكم من جديد

بالنسبه الى موضوعى و هو التاريض أو earthing /ground يمكن التوصل من خلال الملف السابق الى خطوات عمليه يجب اتباعها فى عمل وصلة الارضى وهى مشروحه باستفاضه فى الملف و لكن يمكن تلخيصها فى التالى :

1- وصلة الارضى يجب ان تكون متصله بشكل مباشر بالتربه .

2- الجزء المتصل بالتربه يجب ان يكون معدنى و افضل المعادن للأرضى هى النحاس .

3- كل ما كبر حجم المعدن كل ما كان افضل.

4- الشكل المتعارف عليه هو قضيب من النحاس بطول 2 متر تقريبا و بقطر من 5 الى 10 سم تقريبا.

5- يتم عمل حفره فى التربه و وضع ماده جيلاتينيه معينه لزيادة التوصيليه و اذا لم تجد فيكون ملح + فحم ويتم خلطهم جيدا مع التربه الحيطه بالقضيب.

6- من صفات التربه الجيده ان تكون بها رطوبه مرتفعه و درجة حراره مرتفعه و نسبه الملوحه مرتفعه.

7- بعد دفن القضيب بالكامل فى التربه يتم توصيل سلك من النحاس ايضا به و يكون ذلك هو الطرف الثالث فى جميع الفيش الثلاثيه.

8- من المهم الكشف عن القضيب كل فتره زمنيه محدده (من 6 الى 10 شهور) للتأكد انه لم تتكون عليه اى ماده عازله تجعله عديم الفائده و اذا وجدت يتم كشطها من على القضيب.

9- للتأكد من أن الوصله تعمل جيدا يتم توصيل الجهاز الطبى بالكهرباء بدون وصلة الأرضى (السالب و الموجب فقط ) ونشغل الجهاز و بعد ذلك نقيس بال AVO meter بوضع طرف على الجهاز والطرف الأخر على وصلة الأرضى اذا أعطى الAVO قياس بالفولت سواء AC أو DC هذا يعنى أن الوصله تعمل جيدا و بعد ذلك يتم توصيل الطرف الثالث بكهربة الجهاز الطبى و نقيس مره أخرى يجب أن تعطى قراءه صفر.

هذا تقريبا ما أفهمه عن الأرضى مما قرأت و من الواقع العملى و أتمنى من لديه معلومه جديده و طريقه أفضل أو اكتشف خطاء ما أن يوضح ذلك فليس منا من هو كبير عن الخطاء.

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## مهندسة جادة (15 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية 
موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## mohabd28eg (18 يناير 2010)

*الله يعطيك العافية 
موضوع اكثر من رائع*​


----------



## أبو موئل (19 يناير 2010)

شكراً وسأشكرك دائماً ياأخي العزيز


----------



## إبن جبير (7 مارس 2010)

أشكرك أخي الكريم ، بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## بندر الدلابيح (8 مارس 2010)

مشـــــــكور علي الموضوع الرائع 
لكن لي ملاحظه مهمه 
عند الفحص بواسطة avo meter ما بين خطي البارد و الارضي..... 
القراءه لا تكون صفر بل 1 - 2.2 فولت وهذا مهم جدا(رغم صغر هذه القيمه) خصوصا 
في اجهزة المختبرات ......
لان المرجعية او نقطة الصفر في هذه الاجهزه هو الارضي وليس 
الخط البارد .... والا حصلت علي نتائج خاطئة واحيانا لا تحصل على نتيجه

و الســــلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## therarocky (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا م/ sollyforever02
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدالقبالي (9 مارس 2010)

شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر
شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر

اخي الكريم على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## فداء (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## rajai (12 مارس 2010)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع الرائع , بداية موفقة واعتبر الموضوع حساس ومهم اشكرك............


----------



## blackhorse (11 يناير 2011)

مجهود رائع
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (11 يناير 2011)

ur speech is very good and good subject 
i will send to you more detalis by this web

thank you


----------



## المنتظر... (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الشيباني (6 يناير 2013)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## علي المهندس2 (13 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (15 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## modyz5 (18 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك ,, انا فعلا زرت مستشفى قبل كدا وكانت محتاجة الموضوع ده


----------



## خضر محمود (18 يناير 2013)

مشكور اخي وجزاك اللـــــه كل خير


----------



## Hamozzy (1 فبراير 2013)

الله يعطيك العافيه على الموضوع الروعه


----------

